# [TUTORIAL] Razer Mamba Mausrad klappern fixen



## Gnome (16. Januar 2010)

Hi!

Da immer wieder einige Hersteller an der Verarbeitung vom Mausrad sparen, und ich dieses Problem bisher auch häufig hatte, habe ich ein kleines Tutorial dazu
zur Razer Mamba geschrieben. Es ist meine 2. Razer Mamba mit einem klappernden Mausrad, wenn man nach oben scrollt.

Der Grund für das klappern ist die Achse, bei der 1mm Spalt auf der rechten Seite ist. Beim bewegen des Mausrades bewegt sich so die Achse von links nach rechts
und stößt mit dem Spalt an den Plastikrahmen, der um der Achse ist. Um das zu fixen, ist hier mein Tutorial.

1. Was wird gebraucht?

- Razer Sticker, der bei der Mamba und anderen Razer Mäusen mitgeliefert wird (dieser hat die perfekte Dicke für das Mausrad-Problem)
- Schere
- Pinzette
- Büroklammer, wo die Gummischicht vorne ab ist (da man sonst nicht in den Spalt neben dem Mausrad hineinkommt)
- Geschicklichkeit & Geduld 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Als erstes müsst ihr den Razer Sticker nehmen und eine kleine Einkerbung auf der weißen Außenseite am Rand hineinschneiden (keine Angst, die weiße Sticker-Umrahmung außerhalb
des grünen Stickers wird nur benötigt). Die Einkerbung müsst ihr ungefähr an der Achse abmessen, wenn ihr auf das Mausrad von oben draufschaut. Wenn ihr die Einkerbung
hineingeschnitten habt, müsst ihr das ganze dann Ausschneiden. Die rechte Seite neben der Einkerbung muss recht schmal abgeschnitten werden, da ein Elektrobauteil neben
der Achse bei der Mamba ist und der Sticker so sonst nicht hineinpasst. Die linke Seite kann etwas dicker ausfallen, muss aber nicht. Ihr schneidet am besten die Einkerbung
in einem Quadrat aus. Am besten jedoch nicht zu klein in der Höhe ausschneiden, da ihr sonst bei einem Fehlversuch den Sticker nur sehr schwer wieder herausbekommt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Wenn ihr Schritt 2 getan habt, zieht ihr den Sticker leicht mit einer Pinzette ab - VORSICHT! Am besten NICHT mit dem Finger die Klebestelle berühren, da dieser sonst nicht
mehr ordnungsgemäß klebt. Als nächstes nehmt ihr die Büroklammer zur Hand und klebt ca. 2-3mm der Klammer in die linke obere Ecke des ausgeschnittenen Stickers (das ist die
Seite, die dicker als die andere Seite ist - sprich: die gegenüberliegende der schmalen Seite, dort, wo später nicht das Elektrobauteil der Mamba ist).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Nun wird vorsichtig mit viel Geduld und möglichst ohne wackeln versucht, den Sticker in die richtige Position zu bringen. Die Einkerbung muss direkt über der Achse in den
Spalt hinein. Den Sticker dabei leicht im 45° Winkel nach vorne drehen, damit das Elektrobauteil nicht im Wege ist. Wichtig ist dabei, ihr dürft den Sticker erst ankleben, wenn
die Einkerbung direkt im Spalt drin sitzt - das ist der ausschlaggebende Punkt, dass das Mausrad klappert. Wenn ihr den Sticker in der richtigen Position habt, leicht
andrücken. Dazu mehrere Positionen mit der Büroklammer ausprobieren, bis die gesamte Fläche gut klebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls der 1. Versuch mit dem Sticker nicht klappt, am besten noch einmal versuchen . Neues Quadrat mit einer Einkerbung ausschneiden und hineinkleben. Bei mir klappte es auch
erst nach einigen Versuchen.

5. Das Mausrad nun ausprobieren, indem ihr nach links und rechts leicht wackelt und nach vorne und nach hinten scrollt. Außerdem auch einmal auf das Mausrad draufklicken und
schauen, ob das klicken schwergängig ist. Habt ihr alles nach meiner Anleitung gemacht, ist das klicken nicht anders wie zuvor. Falls ihr den Sticker jedoch unterhalb der Achse
positioniert (wie ich in den 1. Versuchen), wird das klicken stark schwergängig, da die Achse sich beim klicken nach unten bewegt und der Sticker somit im Weg ist.


6. Eure Mamba ist nun fertig .


Ich hoffe, dass mein Tutorial euch ein wenig geholfe hat. Falls jemand auch dieses Problem hat und es damit gefixt bekommen hat, könnt ihr gerne einen Kommentar dazu dalassen .



Vielen Dank und viel Spaß und Glück beim anbringen!!


Grüße,

Gnome.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (16. Januar 2010)

Kannst du die Bilder vllt im Forum hochladen?  Ein How To von Klutten findest du hier.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## Gnome (16. Januar 2010)

Danke! Habs noch fix editiert .


----------



## Black Lion (16. Januar 2010)

is natürlich n sehr nützliches Tut, allerdings muss ich schon sagen dass es beschämend ist, dass solche Maßnahmen bei einer derart teuren Maus nötig sind.


----------



## Gnome (16. Januar 2010)

Das hab ich mich allerdings auch gefragt, nur ich hab bisher die 2. Mamba und bei beiden war das selbe Problem. Und mich hats halt bisschen gestört und auf umtauschen hab ich keine Lust, weil ich schon genug Mäuse durchhabe und deswegen diese kleine Maßnahme . Ansonsten is die Maus natürlich super


----------



## Berky (21. Januar 2010)

Danke für den post mit den bildern.
Das rädchen meiner deathadder (3500dpi) klappert auch beim aufwärts rollen, seit ich ihn habe. Wird aber ersetzt und warte auf das austausch modell. Ich habe auch schon einige mäuse durch und frage mich auch wirklich, was die mäusemacher sich dabei überlegen, vor allem was das 3-weg micro gear von logitech angeht, total schwammig und viel zu harter druckpunkt. Das "neuer entwickelte" rad für die g500 hab ich auch schon ausprobiert, noch schwammiger und immer noch zu harter druckpunkt. Beim drücken schon fast die gesammte hand anheben und gleichzeitig noch aufpassen, das man nicht versehntlich in eine richtung dreht, das kann einfach nicht mehr sein, die machen ja nicht erst seit gestern mäuse. 
Das beste 3-weg mausrad hab ich bis jetzt bei der "Roccat Kone Max Customization" gesehen, aber leider auch etwas zu harter druckpunkt.


----------



## Germerican (29. Mai 2010)

Sagt mal wie siehts denn mit einem haesslichen Quietschen aus? Meinst du, mit Hilfe deiner Anleitung koennte das Problem behoben werden? Meine quietscht wie schwein beim scrollen.


----------



## Bullveyr (1. Juni 2010)

Afaik nein, dafür musst du sie aufschrauben und was "einölen", ist zumindest bei der Deathadder so.


----------



## Germerican (5. Juni 2010)

Hey, dank dir, habe mich dann doch mal entschlossen zu googlen und bin auf diese Anleitung gestossen: 
Razer Mamba – Mausrad quietscht – Schmieren hilft!  Micha´s Blog
Einfach super, und wenn man etwas aengstlich um die Oberschale ist, hier eine andere Prozedur: 
YouTube - Razer Scroll Wheel Squeak Fix

Gruss stefan


----------

